# Ultimate Orange - comments?



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2002)

I have always loved this stuff, but have been worried about health side effects.

Anyone want to comment on this, and/or recommend something else that isn't going to induce a heart attack etc?


----------



## mick01 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I have always loved this stuff, but have been worried about health side effects.
> 
> Anyone want to comment on this, and/or recommend something else that isn't going to induce a heart attack etc?




I love the stuff also! I didn???t know they were still making it, I haven???t been able to find it for about a year. Where are you getting yours?

As far as safety goes.......its probably as safe as any ECA stack. If used in moderation I???m sure its fine. The people that have problems are the ones who live on Xenadrine or Hydroxycuts every day for months or even years.

If you use it in a cycle or once every few days I???m sure you'll be fine. But if you???re still worried, there are many ephedrine free products that are marketed as energy boosters and fat loss catalysts.

So where do you get your Ultimate Orange?

Mick


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2002)

www.nutritionexpress.com

A friend of my girlfriends had some heart problems that the doctor ended up blaming on this product, but I would not doubt he was ODing on it.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 2, 2002)

some supps you can go overboard on, the same as taking an ECA stack, you have to respect it.and the other problem more or less is that he probally had some sort of genetic heart problem to began with.but when a person uses products like these, ya have to use them with respect. i have used Ultimate Orange in the past, some days you just need a kicker.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2002)

I've had some good times with Ultimate Orange... perhaps I'm just an overly passive person  , but it really helped hype up my intensity.

As to health problems, I didnt have any while using it.  But I dont really have a history of anything potentially dangerous.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 5, 2002)

Well crud, I have searched several sites, including NutritionExpress.com and do NOT find Ultimate Orange?

It does look like there is at least one "inspired by" product out there (Universal Nutrition Rage, orange (1.1 lb or 500g, didn't look at specs), but I am supprised to see that this seems to have vanished.

I really liked Ultimate Orange, it definately helped me out on some of my less than stellar days.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 5, 2002)

I remember they came out with an Ultimate Punch as well. But shortly after all the supplement warehouses quit carrying it. 

I'm sure the FDA figured out it worked too well so they more than likely took it off the shelves.

Wasn???t it made by next nutrition?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 5, 2002)

Some place you might want to look is Just Be Natural (JBN), not sure what their address is, but if you search, I'm sure you can find it.  I know that they have their own version of Ultimate Orange.


----------



## GymJamo (Oct 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 3, 2005)

What on earth? This thread is 3 years old...


----------

